
The basics of Svelte in under 3 minutes - mtm7
https://zeph.co/svelte
======
ix-hispana
Surprised not to see the reactivity feature using the label statements as it
is the one thing that sets Svelte apart.

------
mtm7
Author here – the majority of developers in the 2019 State of JavaScript [0]
said that they didn't know Svelte but wanted to try it out. I was the same
way, so I spent the weekend learning it, and I put together a few basic
examples to show you how it works.

I'm interested to know if anyone has used Svelte for a larger production
application. If so, what are your thoughts?

[0]: [https://2019.stateofjs.com/front-end-
frameworks/svelte/](https://2019.stateofjs.com/front-end-frameworks/svelte/)

